# adobe audition



## peta (2. Juli 2007)

Sers,

habe eine frage 

1. ich habe ein Rauschen auf einer audiodatei wo drauf gesprochen wurde.
2. ich nehm von einem stück - wo nur das rauschen drauf ist - ein profil.
3. bevor ich das profil über die datei laufen lasse, hör ich mir die vorschau an. bis dahin hört es sich auch ganz gut an.
4. wenn ich das profil dann über die datei laufen lasse, kommt ein extrem hässliches knirschen zum vorschein..

kann es sein das irgendein EQ am werkeln ist, der mir die das verschanzt?..

danke für eine hilfe


----------

